# scscofield's ork Plog



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So I have Orks, and I will now start another plog that may or may not progress....


First up for my orks is the Stormclaw Gretchin unit. 

Crappy phone pic of primed models 

These guys will be painted as Goffs, much like the example of them from Stormclaw.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

cool..will watch progress


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Interested... are you sure you won't make them from the Goblin Revolutionary Committee?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Interested... are you sure you won't make them from the Goblin Revolutionary Committee?


Da Redd Gobbo!!! :laugh:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I had to look up what you guys were talking about 

I am doing these guys as Goffs, but i have another box of them to assemble, plus 40 of the old school 2nd ed gretchen. I managed to pick up what looks like the full 2nd ed starter box worth of orks and SM for 15 bucks back in Jul2014. Some of them look like they got the Testor's enamel paint treatment but I figure for 15 bucks its worth working with.


















BTW, fuck Goff's and their checkerboard obsession.....

Obligatory progress picture:










I have a decent amount of shit to plow thru at this point. As of right now, I have the following.

Stormclaw set (Warboss, 5 Nobs, 3 Killa Kans, 10 Gretchen with Runtherd)
Aobr Set (Warboss, 5 Nobs, 20 Boys, 3 Deffkoptas)
Extra Aobr Warboss (Pretty well painted model, got it for 3 bucks when I got the 2nd ed stuff)
2nd Ed Set (20 Boys, 40 Gretchen)
1 flyer (Dakkajet)
1 Mek
2 boxs of Boys
3 Nob bikers (xmas mini exchange)
5 Stormboys (xmas mini exchange)

That is stuff I had collected mostly back last summer. Then a few weeks ago I traded a bunch of unbuilt SW stuff I had collecting dust for orks from @morfangdakka.

2 Big Meks with SAG
1 Painboy
1 Flyer
1 Loota/Burna box
6 Trukks
1 Battlewagon
1 Looted Rhino with I want to say a IG turrent
1 Looted IG Artillery piece
1 Warbuggy
14 Aobr boys converted to Shoota boys
5 Aobr Nobs
1 Lobba
1 Orky ADL
3 FW Bikes
3 Warbikes

Most of the stuff from Morfangdakka was painted/built. I assembled the loota/burna kit as loota's with a kustom mega blaster mek. I plan to use some of Aobr boys to make burnas. I also will prob convert some if not all of the Aobr nobs into meganobs. Maybe even the Aobr warboss will get megaarmor.

Other thoughts/ plans is to conver the 2 Chaos defiler kits I have into Deff Dreads.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's a lot of orks! I definitely think you should go ahead with that conversion, I think the more custom and individual ork armies are, the better!

On the bright side, with all this ork checkering practice you'll ace it when you next pick up a box of harlequins...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Rather you than me mate!
That's more Orks than you could wave a warpstaff at! :shok:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Iraqiel said:


> That's a lot of orks! I definitely think you should go ahead with that conversion, I think the more custom and individual ork armies are, the better!


I agree the more individual the ork army the better it looks I think. 



Tawa said:


> Rather you than me mate!
> That's more Orks than you could wave a warpstaff at! :shok:


That is the idea to flood the place with orks.

Even trading away that many orks I still have a 2000 point army to use and I am getting more all the time. Yesterday a Big Mek with a SAG and two MEga armoured orks showed up. 

I love the space woles stuff I got from you. Now I have to pry it away from my two boyz as they want to put it together. I only got them to give up the SW's by promising to get them their own army. 

Good luck and happy converting I am always here to help you build your waaagh if needed.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha i love the old 2nd Ed models. Wish i still had some. looking forward to seeing the work on these.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

scscofield said:


> I am doing these guys as Goffs, but i have another box of them to assemble, plus 40 of the old school 2nd ed gretchen. I managed to pick up what looks like the full 2nd ed starter box worth of orks and SM for 15 bucks back in Jul2014. Some of them look like they got the Testor's enamel paint treatment but I figure for 15 bucks its worth working with.


Damn that brings back some memories, got a jumbled box of those when i first started out from one of dad's friends. learnt how to paint with those orks. :cray:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Good on ya' SC. Did you get one of those card stock ork dreads too? 

I'm right there with you and gunslinger in Nostalgia land. I think I still have a few of those old models floating around somewhere too. And I definitely still have all my second ed books. Those were the days. 

And fuck the parry rule. (And Goff checkers) Seriously.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Good start! I have my own 2ed orks to go through. It's so much fun to look at old GW pics from rulebooks etc and how much crap their own painting looked like back then. Haha!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

*::Blows dust off of this::

*So painting stopped due to me losing an O-ring in my airbrush and me being lazy.

I have been getting games in recently though and once again I am going to pretend I can have an active plog. So lets start this off with a conversion WIP!!

I have started working on some scratchbuild Lobbas.
















Needless to say it is pretty rough so far, mainly working out what I want to do and seeing how far I can get with random scraps of whatever around the house.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Doesn't look like to much there but I'm always amazed at what some people can achive with plain plastic with a little paint.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yah I was working in a 8" square of clear spot on my desk. I need to get my area cleared so I can spread out. The plan is to enclose the tube more end build a blast shield in front. Also need to get a water filter so I can cut it up for all the 'rivits' inside of it.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Yah I was working in a 8" square of clear spot on my desk. I need to get my area cleared so I can spread out.


Ditto. I'm working in about 8" x 10" atm :laugh:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Despite the simplicity of them, your Lobbas excite me haha.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Digs this thread up from the grave it has been in:



Oh look I have started to work on painting again

Got a unit of 10 lootas and a Warboss about half done, will pick up on them again tomorrow.


----------

